# The Wind! OH god the wind.



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

While I know that some of the Haunters here are dealing with "Frankenstorm" on the east cost, Here In S. California we have the Santa Anna winds. They may not be of hurricane caliber but for the last 3 days my little yard haunt has been pummeled by steady 25-30 mph. winds with gusts up to 60! Most of the smaller set peices ie; bones, dead plants, styrofoam sculls et al, have left the yard and are now on their way to the coast. My FCG must remain in it's box and the floating lantern will need to be repaired. Any tombstone that used to have spanish moss on it is now barren. To make things just a bit more exciting, The trees have started dropping very large branches into the yard. (I mean VERY Large) 
On a brighter note, I secured all my foam tombstones, this year, by using Liquid nails to glue a 1x3 board to the back and then drywall screws to attach them to 1x3 stakes driven into the ground. They are all still standing proud. 
May the Great Pumpkin grant us nicer weather soon!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I feel for ya... I just hope the fires don't show up again


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

That is some strong wind, and here I am worried about 15-20mph winds to set things up this weekend. Sorry to hear of everyone's issues with the weather.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Every yr here in Wisconsin at this time of year we get the wind also..one year it lifted my tent and moved it about 10 ft. had to tether it down with tie straps and our cars.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I live in socal and just finished putting my walk thru maze together (made of two large tents) and i cant wait to get home and see if they survived the wind. I tied them down but still crossing my fingers.....


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, the "Devil Winds" can be pretty brutal; I think it's the fact they can go for days at a time. Luckily, my house is largely sheltered and I don't get too much of them.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

They can be pretty specific about where they blow too. Friends 10 miles from here told me that it was Dead Calm for the last few days. On the other hand, It would seem that they are down to a dull roar today and unlike last night, tonight I can put the show back up.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel your pain. I'm in Florida and the wind has wrecked my yard. What was left I had to take down but I hope to get everything back up tomorrow because my yard looks so naked without them. The good news is I found my last missing deco after two days MIA!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We have wind this time of year in south texas also, on Friday we had quite a storm blow through in the morning overan inch of rain in an hour and strong 20 to 30 mile winds al day and night. We too have learned the steak and board on the back of the tombstone trick.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I just had to tear down all my tombstones. It is about 30 mile an hour wind today and they are doing ok, but tomorrow is supposed to be gusting over 50. Even with rebar stakes I am not taking the chance. Pulled a bunch of stuff and we will see what happens.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

Spiderclimber said:


> I just had to tear down all my tombstones. It is about 30 mile an hour wind today and they are doing ok, but tomorrow is supposed to be gusting over 50. Even with rebar stakes I am not taking the chance. Pulled a bunch of stuff and we will see what happens.


Good call. My rebar was fine but it ripped the stones right off them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wind gusts really kicking up here in the past hour. Fence and columns still up and hope they make it through the night. All else has been brought in. Wind is worse then rain any day!!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

The wind has picked up in the burgh....I just spent the last couple of hours in the rain pulling all my stones...The only saving grace, is Pittsburgh and most of the suburbs(including mine) have changed tot to Saturday, so plenty of time to set back up.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I too had to pull down all of my things too. Tomorrow should be interesting at work. Wet, windy and busy.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

We are having 40 mile sustained wind with 65 mph gusts. It ripped my grave keeper out of the ground with 2 rebar stakes holding him in. surprisingly my two tombstones I left for the political mudslinging display survived, but the walgreens skelly on the back I think got ripped in half. I had him screwed to the stone and I don't think the top half made it.


----------

